# MY10 Audi A3 Sportback 2.0 TFSI in Matte White done!



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Enjoy!


































Cell pics btw, so excuse the quality. :banghead:

Going to do a proper photoshoot soon.. and with a sweet twist this time: A Nissan 370z in Matte White too. :screwy:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

wtf is up with the trunk?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry but don't see any matt-ness at


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

better quality pics NAOOOO

can't even tell it's matte in the pics


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

Get the hood done and go full skunk.

:thumbup:


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Okay ladies, it is matte in real life. I will get better pics soon but unfortunately this morning on my way to work, the brake booster pump failed. Crawled slowly to the dealership. :banghead:

It's in the dealership now to get it replaced under warranty. It'll be ready by next week as they quoted.

Sorry.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Gbeav said:


> Get the hood done and go full skunk.
> 
> :thumbup:


Maybeeeeeeee... but maybe not.


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah matte white doesn't show very well in the pics. Eager to see new ones! Very unique style. Not a huge fan of the black trunk but props for doing something different :thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

go for broke and make a splash in the baller society by using carbon fiber and resin on the rear valence and chin spoiler. imo THAT would make for one of the best externally modded cars ever. DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

tcardio said:


> go for broke and make a splash in the baller society by using carbon fiber and resin on the rear valence and chin spoiler. imo THAT would make for one of the best externally modded cars ever. DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT


or a rolling abortion, either way WE win!!


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

i think joser2k already has a carbon hatch


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Presns3 said:


> i think joser2k already has a carbon hatch


it's only carbon vinyl wrapped


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

xnox202 said:


> Enjoy!


Okay....how did you do the wheels? I am loving those...!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

cover the lip/ inner part, paint outside facing.

swap it around, and repeat but for the inside. :beer:


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

TroySico said:


> Okay....how did you do the wheels? I am loving those...!





Krieger said:


> cover the lip/ inner part, paint outside facing.
> 
> swap it around, and repeat but for the inside. :beer:


^^ Correct, hehehe.:laugh:



fuzionx said:


> Yeah matte white doesn't show very well in the pics. Eager to see new ones! Very unique style. Not a huge fan of the black trunk but props for doing something different :thumbup:


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks good , like to se better pics to show the paint


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome... just awesome. First, I'm biased because I love white cars. But the small details are just mental. Well sorted!


----------



## tomekpl21 (Feb 24, 2011)

I want MOAR


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

No new picture updates but I do have an update from the local dealership saying the booster pump is still being ordered.  Pretty stumped. I still haven't got the chance to wash the car inside/out for a good photoshoot session when the brake failed.

Counting the days..


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

love the black grill!


----------

